# Crassula recurva - wie versenken?



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Teichianer,
ich habe eine Crassula recurva im Töpfchen erworben und möchte sie jetzt unterbringen. Als ich die Teicherde entfernte blieb ein recht loser Teppich übrig - der schwimmt jetzt in einem Eimer. Ich möchte sie aber als Unterwasserpflanze halten - das sollte man doch eh wegen der Verbreitung, oder? Außerdem stelle ich mir sie als grüner Teppich recht hübsch vor. Also wie das jetzt aber aussieht, schwimmt sie mir auf und ich befürchte, wenn ich sie mit Steinchen beschwere wird sich der Teppich auflösen und lauter Pflänzchen herumschwimmen. Was tun? Wer hat eine zündende Idee?

Gruß Eva


----------



## Ernie (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Was hast Du gekauft ?
Ich finde so eine Pflanze nicht

Kannst du evtl. ein Bild davon einsetzten oder 
den deutschen Namen nennen ?

Gruss Heike


----------



## axel (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo Eva 

ich würd sagen in ein Lehm Sand Gemisch pflanzen.
Bin aber auch kein Pflanzenexperte .

lg
axel


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Danke für eure Antworten,
ich hab auch erst nach dem Namen gegoogelt - es ist __ Nadelkraut (oder so ähnlich, oh Gott,das ist eigentlich erst 1 Stunde her .) Ich möchte es gerne freilassen, also ohne Topf irgendwie unterwasser anbringen. Genügend Sand/Lehm-Substrat ist vorhanden.. in die Sumpfzone sollte das glaub ich nicht wegen der Verbreitung.

ratlosen Gruß
Eva


----------



## Marlowe (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Liebe Eva!

Wie, wegen der Verbereitung?

Du meinst, dass die Gefahr bestünde, dass sich die Pflanze zu sehr ausbereitet?

Ich meine, dass die Ausbereitung der Pflanze, so denn gemeint, keine
Gefahr darstellt. Lockere Kontrolle so `mal zwischendurch, und dann kann
man doch immer noch die Bestände kürzen.

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## Christian und Frauke (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo Eva,
gieb mal Nadelsimse über suchen ein vieleicht ist das ja das richtige


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo, nee, __ Nadelkraut stimmt schon... Crassula Recurva habe ich auch...
Das soll nicht in andere Gewässer kommen, weil es sonst alles überwuchert und einheimische Arten verdrängen kann...
Es ist eine Sukkulente und wächst am liebsten vom Ufer aus... Meins hab ich aus einem Supermarkt und habe erst den Torftopf ewig gewässert und dann einfach in die Zone mit -10cm gestellt... Von daaus hat sie ein Polster gebildet, das geradeso unter Wasser wächst, an der Teichfolie hinunter...
Hab ich jetzt etwa 3 Jahre und bis jetzt wird es noch nicht lästig...
Es blüht auch sehr klein an Tieben die leicht über das Wasser herrausschauen...
Bei www.pondtrends.com ist ein Bild und eine Beschreibung drin...

VG Biotopfan
Ah guckmal hier ist es ja auch im Lexikon...


----------



## Elfriede (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo zusammen,

das angehängte Foto aus meinem Teich zeigt sowohl Crassula recurva (__ Nadelkraut) als auch Eleocharis acicularis ( Nadelsimse). Da ich in meinem Teich kein Bodensubstrat habe, besiedeln die Crassula-Pflanzen alle Pflanzkörbe im Teich, vornehmlich die Seerosenbehälter. 

@ Eva,

lege das lose Pflanzengeflecht mit einigen Kieseln beschwert einfach irgendwo auf das Substrat oder teile die Pflanze um verschiedene Standorte auszuprobieren. Sollte das Nadelkraut in Deinem Teich später einmal zu wuchern beginnen, so ist es ganz leicht zu entfernen, aber darüber brauchst Du Dir sicher noch keine Sorgen zu machen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo,

die Pflanze heißt auf deutsch '__ Nadelkraut' und botanisch Crassula helmsii [(Kirk) Cockayne]. Crassula recurva ist ein ungültiger Name. Sie stammt aus Neuseeland und wird bei uns mißtrauisch beäugt, weil sie das Potential hat in die freie Natur auszubüchsen und dort zu einem Problemfall wie das __ Springkraut zu werden. In Großbritannien ist das bereits der Fall, aber dort ist es auch milder. Bei uns ist noch nichts von invasionsartiger Ausbreitung zu hören gewesen. 

Beim Einpflanzen reicht es aus die Pflanze büschelweise unter Steine zu schieben. Sie braucht aber Kies, Sand oder sonst ein Substrat um wachsen zu können. Auf der nackten Teichfolie geht es nicht.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo Werner, 

habe ich Dich richtig verstanden, dass es sich bei Crassula recurva und Crassula helmsii um die gleiche Pflanze handelt und nur der Name Crassula recurva, den man häufig hört oder liest, ungültig ist? 

Dass sich Crassula so stark ausbreiten kann, hielt ich bisher immer für eine Übertreibung, denn nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit dieser Pflanze kann davon nicht einmal ansatzweise die Rede sein, obwohl ich sie schon mindestens 8 Jahre in meinem Teich habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo Elfriede,

Du hast das richtig verstanden, es handelt sich um die gleiche Pflanze. In der Botanik gilt die Regel, dass eine Pflanze denjenigen Namen trägt, der ihr zuerst in korrekter Weise verliehen wurde. Korrekt bedeutet, die Pflanze muss botanisch beschrieben worden sein und die Beschreibung muss in einer zitierfähigen Publikation erschienen sein. In der Vergangenheit waren die Botaniker nur unzureichend darüber informiert was ihre Kollegen gerade forschten und publizierten, daher wurden viele Pflanzen zweimal oder noch öfter beschrieben und dann natürlich mit unterschiedlichen Namen. Einen wirklichen Überblick über den aktuellen Stand gibt es erst seit es das Internet gibt. Vorher konnte man nur in Bibliotheken nachschlagen und hoffen, dass dort die Büchersammlung möglichst komplett war. Die allermeisten Pflanzen erhielten ihre Namen bereits im 19. Jhd, zu einem Zeitpunkt als Briefe die schnellste Kommunikationsmöglichkeit und Bücher mit Bildern ausgesprochen teuer waren. In den letzten Jahren wird das Durcheinander jetzt mühsam abgebaut. Viele Pflanzen bekommen deswegen neue Namen. In vielen Fällen merkt der Laie davon nichts, aber manchmal trifft es auch beliebte Gartenpflanzen. Ein Beispiel sind die Hostas. Vor ein paar Jahren waren sie noch unter dem Gattungsnamen Funkia bekannt, heute tragen sie den korrekten Namen __ Hosta. 

Crassula helmsii wird als kritische Pflanze betrachtet: http://www.floraweb.de/neoflora/handbuch/crassulahelmsii.html


----------



## Elfriede (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Danke Werner,

für Deine informative Antwort und besonders für den interessanten Link, in dem ich von der Salztoleranz von Crassula helmsii gelesen habe. Das ist wohl der Grund dafür, dass sie in meinem Teich so lange überlebt hat, wenn auch mehr schlecht als recht. Die Gefahr, dass sie bei mir jemals wuchern oder gar ausbüchsen wird, ist durch die Nährstoffarmut meines Teiches sicher nicht zu befürchten. Unterwasserpflanzen überleben in meinem Teich nicht, es sei denn, sie verankern sich in den gedüngten Pflanzkübeln der Seerosen, wie das __ Nadelkraut  und die Nadelsimse.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo und vielen dank für die wie immer freundlichen und kompetenten Antworten. 
Ich habe den Teppich jetzt also geteilt und einen Teil in die Ufer/Sumpfzone gepflanzt und den anderen in ca 40 cm Tiefe geworfen und einige Schaufelchen Sand/Lehm-Gemisch drum herum und oben drauf so dass es nicht aufschwimmt. Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu tief? Sieht jedenfalls nicht verkehrt aus

So jetzt nochmal das mit den Bildern probieren, die schlechte Qualität müsst ihr halt entschuldigensorry

grüße aus Nürnberg von Eva

oops bei den Bildern hat sich ein neuer Mini mithereingeschmuggelt


----------



## Elfriede (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Crassula recurva - wie versenken?*

Hallo Eva,

Ich bin schon neugierig, welcher Platz Deinem __ Nadelkraut besser gefallen wird, jedenfalls schaut es in 40cm Tiefe schon recht gut aus. Einige Stängel werden sich sicher aus dem Pflanzengeflecht lösen und sich selbständig einen Platz suchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------

